# Enough about me...



## Trip (May 9, 2002)

...let's talk about you. What kind of sports are you guys into, if any? C'mon! As a child you must have played something you liked...warball, baseball, soccor, skateboarding, basketball, rugby (  ), anything...you name it: i'm interested!


----------



## Izzy (May 9, 2002)

I played baseball in summer leagues...aaah...those were the days.  There's nothing like the smell of the outfield grass on a warm day.  I miss those days...

Lots of intramural basketball as well...I was one of those kids who just HAD to paint the court lines on my driveway.  LOL

Also was in a volleyball league in undergrad...fun stuff especially since it was co-ed


----------



## ulrik (May 9, 2002)

I'm an icehockey goaltender since several years, currently playing in Mannheim, the "MERC" to be exactly ("Mannheimer Eis- und Rollsport Club")

Our first team plays in the highest league in Germany, the DEL (they are named the "Mannheimer Adler" and won the championship four times in the last five years, but lost this year to the Kölner Haie), and we - the second team of the MERC- play in the Regionalliga süd, the fifth league in Germany. I played backup goalie in this team the last two years (together with two others, I am one of the youngsters in the team) and I hope to finally get first goaltender next year (since the current first one quitted and no new goaly is in sight).

That's it about me....


----------



## Izzy (May 9, 2002)

Whoops...forgot to ask before...

What about you Trip?  You must be a sports fan to make a thread like this.  What sports do you enjoy?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 9, 2002)

I'm a street hockey guy. I usually don't like sports much in general but I love volleyball (even though I'm bad at it) and street hockey (because I'm good at it).


----------



## phatsharpie (May 9, 2002)

The only sport I was really into was capoeira... Technically it's a martial art, but it's about all the physical activity I ever volunteered to do for fun.

If it's watching sports, I enjoy car racing. Like rally racing and NASCAR racing, not into F1s though.


----------



## Trip (May 9, 2002)

Racing, eh? I've never really paid much attention to that, sounds interesting though!

ulrik, I just have to mention this again. You rock! Hockey is the sport of gods! Which brings us to our next movement: Izzy's question! Thanks for asking Izzy! I'm into skateboarding, hockey, and baseball mainly! I was going to start a skateboarding thread, but thought It'd be to general.

Bluefusion...again: hockey rules! Volleyball, eh? Interesting.


----------



## Trip (May 9, 2002)

Oops, forgot to ask:

WHAT?! No rugby (spelling?) fans here?


----------



## Izzy (May 9, 2002)

hahaha...rugby...whew...that's waaaay to intense for me.  With my luck I'd end up with a few broken bones 

I've played tackle football before and barely lived to regret it...LOL  I was the QB and I had the whole line just collapse right in front of me.  Next thing I know, right as I let go of a pass I have a 250 lb animal lifting me up and driving me into the ground.  I swear I couldn't breathe for at least a min...LOL  I can look back on it now and laugh, but at the time it wasn't so funny


----------



## Trip (May 9, 2002)

Heh. So I guess the sport of weightlifting is out of the question, right?


----------



## simX (May 9, 2002)

I used to play soccer as a kid, and I reffed a few games.  I kinda lost interest in it, though, although I still love to watch it.  Italy will TOTALLY CRUSH Brazil, Germany, and France this year  I know it! 

I STILL can't believe they lost that stupid game to the French in the Euro cup, though!


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 9, 2002)

swimming soooo much swimming.  last year i had top 10 times in all of kansas and missouri.  i can do 100 yards in 52 seconds and 50 in 23 seconds.  so that means i can travel about 6.5 feet per second at my fastest. im 6'4 so about one body length persecond.


----------



## nkuvu (May 9, 2002)

When I was a kid I played soccer for a season, and our team was the only one to lose every single game.  Pretty depressing.  I think for the whole season we scored two goals...

I'll play a lot of things if it's among friends, but not part of a "team".  Does that make sense?  I play sports for amusement, not to win.  And I don't want to do anything organized...

I was in Aikido, which is a peaceful martial art (it sounds like a contradiction but it isn't).  I stopped going to that when I moved, I haven't found a good dojo here yet.

I think it's funny how many people who are into computers are into martial arts.  Almost everyone I went to college with were in some sort of martial arts at one time...


----------



## Izzy (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Heh. So I guess the sport of weightlifting is out of the question, right?  *



Actually I did weightlift while in HS and continued to do so in undergrad (that's a thing of the distant past now though...LOL)...however, no matter how big you are...there's always someone bigger


----------



## ksuther (May 10, 2002)

I never watch any sports, and I'm not interested in many sports either. All my friends play soccer, but I never really got into it. Our whole school is a bunch of soccer freaks, and we just suck as the other sports mostly 

The only sport I've ever really been interested is speed skating (not ice, inlines). I've been doing that for about eight years or so, and it's really fun.

Too bad the team I was on fell apart last year, and it's kinda hard to been to keep going, as the only other rink is an hour away.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 10, 2002)

Sports was life for me. I watched them all the time on TV. Then I really got into computers.  Now I do not care about sports at all.  But I do not mind playing backyard baseball every once and a while.  What about "indoor sports"


----------



## Trip (May 10, 2002)

Heh, i guess I forgot to mention that. Computer game sports DON'T count.


----------



## roger (May 10, 2002)

Soccer is my game - I love it so (too?) much. I play a couple of times a week competitively and watch it (live or TV) whenever I can. I am buying a pocket TV just so I can watch the World Cup whilst at work next month. I don't really have a top flight team that I support, just my local pro side.

SimX - Italy may crush Germany, France, Brasil, etc. this world cup, but might England will stand in your way ultimately (actually, probably not, we are in the group of death). Shame about Baggio - a great player.

I also enjoy snowboarding a lot (you could probably have guessed that one) - more into off-piste and Alpine than freestyle. I try to get away 3-4 times a season at least. My plan is to work a season somewhere, but the contracting market is too flat at the moment to justify 6 months out and it is slap bang in the middle of the soccer season (unless I go Southern Hemisphere).

Tennis and Golf as well - play them once or twice a week. I enjoy most live action team sports though - I always try to catch a game of some sort when in the US.

I actually play some sort of sport most days - can't get enough of them. If I can't play sport on any day then I go for a run.

PS. I'm not sure that Numni meant computer games.

R.


----------



## genghiscohen (May 10, 2002)

As a kid, I lived in a very rural area with no organized youth sports.  But we played "sandlot" baseball, football and hockey.  I was a big kid, so usually a lineman in the football games.  And also being a slow skater, I was the goalie in hockey.  But I quit hockey after getting two concussions (we had no equipment except sticks and pucks).


----------



## homer (May 10, 2002)

No one here has mentioned tennis.  That's the sport of champions.  Go Sampras!  I hope Pete wins the French and/or Wimbledon and then retires.  Enough is enough, pete!


----------



## Jadey (May 10, 2002)

I really love sports that take me outside. I ski a lot all winter - every weekend. I also snowboard. I mountain bike, off-road, all summer long. I windsurf all summer, almost every weekend. Each summer I compete in a recreational beach volleyball league. In HS I used to compete in sychronized swimming, now I coach it


----------



## twyg (May 10, 2002)

During middle school it was all about flag football, which we played in the spring and summer. It always turned into tackle football. 

While I was there I learned I could run faster than everyone else. So, I went to high school, and into cross country. I would run 3.1 mile races in 17 minutes. It was great. Training was the best, at about 8 - 12 miles a day. (very, very meditative!)

My cross training was mountain biking off road. 

I still mountain bike, everyday as a matter of fact. (How else should I get to the train station?  ) We have an aqueduct   which goes through town so I get my off road kicks on that in the mornings.
(That link will also give you a little glimpse of the area I live in)
I also have taken up Ryu Renshi Dan karate which is a mix of shotokan, isshin ryu, and goju-ryu karate styles.
(I'm making their site now, you'll see it soon 'nuff)


----------



## gamedog00 (May 10, 2002)

I hate playing sports competitively but for fun I somtimes enjoy street hockey and soccer. I'm a ok defensive player in soccer and a pretty good street hockey goaly (sp?).


----------



## Trip (May 10, 2002)

Wow. Who could have realized so many computer users (*geeks if you will) actually went outside their home doors for something other than women and grocerys (sp?).


----------



## Izzy (May 11, 2002)

hahaha...well trip, we can't let the ol arm muscles get atrophied from lack of use...cause if that happens it means no more posting on bulletin boards or chatting on IM


----------



## Trip (May 11, 2002)

lol @ izzy.
True, true.


----------

